

100 ways to increase your software sales in 2009 - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/2008/12/29/100-ways-to-increase-your-software-sales/

======
andr
101\. Write a stupid list with no original ideas and post it on News.YC.

Quoth the article:

    
    
        # Do a press release.
        # Direct (snail) mail.
        # Run ads in print magazines.
        # Improve the usability of your software.
        # Fix bugs in your software.
    

Seriously?

------
hbien
On SEO, a few small websites I own can fit a single page and still look good.
I like having a single page full of content too, because it's really easy for
visitors to find their information.

But I've been tempted to split up these sites into multiple pages just to get
higher in the search ranks. Not sure if I should.

